
A cloud-based content gathering network - blacksmythe
https://www.usenix.org/conference/hotcloud17/program/presentation/bhattacherjee
======
real-hacker
I guess with phantomjs, the page is rendered on CGN node? Is the computation
cost too large to support many users on a single node? And is there any
privacy concerns?

